# Benelli SBE II - Sling Swivels???



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just bought a Benelli SBE II and found out that the lower sling stud (the built in composite one) on the buttstock is too fat for sling swivels. The swivel will not close when using Uncle Mike's sling swivels.

Does anyone know what to do or have a solution?


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

Buy a different brand. I have had no problems with the ones I use. Sorry, I do not know the brand name off hand


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I use the adjustable sling (can't remember the brand name) and it will pop right into all of the Benelli studs. The swivels are integrated into the sling.


----------



## kylbie (Dec 7, 2005)

i have a browning sling on my SBE2 and it fits a lil snug but it fits


----------

